# Who said ...



## Hooked (14/1/18)

Who said something to the effect of, 

Not everyone likes me. I should be offended if some did.

I'm trying to find the exact quotation and also who said it. For some reason I think it might have been Churchill, but I can't find anything on the Internet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (14/1/18)

is it not Jack sparrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (14/1/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> is it not Jack sparrow



@Moerse Rooikat Can't find anything under Jack Sparrow's quotes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (14/1/18)

FOUND IT!!

“I don't want everyone to like me; I should think less of myself if some people did.”
Henry James

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------

